# Kann ein NS auch der eigentliche Server sein?



## exitboy (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Server W3K mit Apache, auf dem ich gerne zugleich einen Nameserver machen wuerde wollen. 

Ich weiss das dies nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist wg. der Ausfallrate, dennoch stelle ich mir folgende Fragen:

1. Kann ich einen Webserver zugleich als NS(Nameserver) laufen lassen?
2. Kann dieser auch zugleich bei der Denic als NS1 und NS2 laufen, oder reicht einer als Pflichtangabe.

3. Kann ich die TECH und ZONE C nur Aendern, wenn ich einen eigenen NS betreibe?
4. Was passiert mit den Domains, wenn der NS mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte. Habe von meinen Domaindealer gehoert, dass die Domains dann die registrierung verlieren.

Stimmt das wirklich? Weil dann koennten ja meine potenziellen Kunden Ersatzansprueche wg. einem moeglichen Verlust der Domain gegen mich geltend machen wollen?

5. Wie realisiere ich einen NS am Besten?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Viel kann ich Dir nicht sagen.....
Zu 1: sollte theoretisch machbar sein, dann würde ich aber den sekundären NS (NS2) auf dem Webserver laufen lassen.
Zu 2: wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind 2 NS das Minimum.
Ich meine auch dass jeder NS eine eigenständige Internetanbindung haben muss (Ausfallsicherheit).

Eine USV, am besten in Verbindung mit einem Notstromaggregat, sollte auch nicht fehlen..... zumindest dann wenn die NS am gleichen Standort stehen (bei uns hat vor nicht als zu langer Zeit ein Bagger ein Hauptstromkabel gekappt, da stand die ganze Siedlung für mehrere Stunden im dunkeln  ).

Kleinere Betreiber tun sich oft mit anderen Betreibern aus Kostengründen zusammen (alternativer Standort für den/die "Ersatz"-NS (NS2, NS3, NS4 usw.)).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## exitboy (27. Oktober 2007)

hehe, genau wg. den zwei Nameservern war ich mir unsicher. Meines Erachtens nach, muessen ganz klar, einmal der Server und ein externer Nameserver (koennen ueber eine Leitung laufen, waere jedoch nicht besonders clever) vorhanden sein. Danke Dir erstmal. Reicht mir schon diese Bestaetigung, als Antwort.


----------

